
Why you should never, ever, ever use MongoDB - setra
http://cryto.net/~joepie91/blog/2015/07/19/why-you-should-never-ever-ever-use-mongodb/
======
warrenm
Shhhh! Don't tell Splunk :)

Of course - this article is 2+ years old, and several of the points, while
"true", just don't matter in many cases

------
GrumpyNl
Lets hear the other side.

